# ما رأيكم في إختلاف المستوى الإجتماعي في الزواج



## mokmek (22 مايو 2020)

أريد معرفة آرائكم في موضوع إختلاف المستوى الإجتماعي بين الأسر في موضوع الزواج. وخلفية هذا الأمر هو أنني ذو مستوى جيد إلا أنني نشأت في أسرة بسيطة ربتني حتى كبرت وصرت ذو مكانة إجتماعية جيدة وفي محيط إجتماعي عال. عرض على بعض الأصدقاء الإرتباط من فتيات كثيرات من أسر كبيرة وثرية وهم من معارفي والمحيط المتواجد فيه حاليا ولكنني كما ذكرت من أسرة بسيطة. فما رأيكم في هذا الأمر؟ كيف ترونه وما النصيحة التي يمكنكم ان تسدوني إياها؟


----------



## oesi no (23 مايو 2020)

من رأيي انك تتجوز الانسانه الى ترتاح لها وترى فيها الايه اللى بتقول امراة فاضلة من يجدها ... المستوى الاجتماعى مهم انه يكون متقارب علشان المشاكل تقل فى الفترات الصعبه اللى هتواجهوها  حاول تختار حد من مستوى اجتماعى مقارب ليك علشان متتعبش فى الجواز


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (24 مايو 2020)

مستوى اجتماعي ايه ومستوى مالي ايه يا اخي العزيز دور على الفتاة المؤمنة بالمسيح ولديها علاقة حميمية معه مع احترامي العالي لمركزك الاجتماعي العالي يا اهي انت وهي هاتشكلون كنيسة المسيح وانتم هاتكونوا جسد المسيح واطفالكم سيكونون كنيسة المسيح المستقبلية ورجاء ونساء المستقبل والذين يمثلون المسيح على وجه الارض يجب ان تكون مؤمن بالمسيح وعلاقتك متينة معه وهو اللي هايرشدك لشريكة حياتك


----------

